# What is Old and busted fixed and usable again



## Jeff M. (Jan 19, 2018)

So this was my late Godfather/uncles little table and he kept lots of things like keys, wallet, the books he was reading or his drinks, without a coaster obviously. But he had Parkinson's the last 12 years of his life and in that time he fell and broke chairs, the dishwasher, and much more but also this table. And since my aunt don't throw anything away I thought I could learn on it. It is not a scratch build I put it back together but I had to replace the "dowels" (sorry guys don't know the right term yet) on the ends of the crossbar cause they were broke off in the legs and 2 of the ones for the legs were broke off in the table. So I doweled them and drilled out the broke off pieces. Hide glued it all together and wrapped it overnight so it would not spread back out. I did not remove all the scratches cause they were put there honest. I did fix a few bad ones from the fall but what do you guys think. Sturdy as a rock now.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2018)

Very nice! Any pics of it before you rebuilt it? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah I wish I had Tony, New to the before and after stuff and I just went straight to work. But I got a couple dinner chairs he broke coming over for repair this weekend. I will be sure and do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 19, 2018)

Jeff,
Good job and glad you left the scratches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks @JR Parks , I like things from the past, looking like they are from the past. I think you can ruin a good piece by sanding away the history.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Thanks @JR Parks , I like things from the past, looking like they are from the past. I think you can ruin a good piece by sanding away the history.



That's why @Mike1950 doesn't scrub his face, it would obliterate history!!!!
 Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Tony said:


> That's why @Mike1950 doesn't scrub his face, it would obliterate history!!!!
> Tony



@Tony your future purchases from @Mike1950 just tripled in cost. Now had you said something about how long ago his lathe was used for more than a storage shelf would be a different matter!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2018)

Tony said:


> That's why @Mike1950 doesn't scrub his face, it would obliterate history!!!!
> Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 19, 2018)

Tony said:


> That's why @Mike1950 doesn't scrub his face, it would obliterate history!!!!
> Tony


Not Funny! Respect your elders. you will be old soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2018)

CWS said:


> Not Funny! Respect your elders. you will be old soon.



Too late Curt, I'm already there! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Tony your future purchases from @Mike1950 just tripled in cost. Now had you said something about how long ago his lathe was used for more than a storage shelf would be a different matter!!



Rodney, you'e seen my work in person. Ain't none of it good enough to use that pretty stuff Mike has on! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 19, 2018)

I have seen your work and aint not a thang wrong with it. Mikes wood always makes everything look better except his lathe!!



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 19, 2018)

LOL What a good bunch I found. Thanks for all your help today guys. Got my 11 year old nephew over. Set him up with a toolbox of used woodtools and a woodwork for beginners book and we are on a mission to learn to teach him how to use those tools and build a box!! Have a good weekend everyone.!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 19, 2018)

Who's table? Who fell. They broke some tendons...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 19, 2018)

That story makes that piece more special!!


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Who's table? Who fell. They broke some tendons...


Hi Mr Peet, It was my late godfathers table, passed away last November but he had Parkinsons the last 12 years of his life and was to stubborn to go in the wheel chair and I don't blame him, but plenty of things got broke around my aunts house. This table is one of em. She says she only has 2 of the original dining room chairs that are not broke but they will be making there way over here for me to repair one by one. The dishwasher I can't fix. It was a week old and his cane handle went through the inner door panel when he fell. But He begged his wife not to put him in a home, after 50 years together they did not want to end it that way so she stayed with him at home all the way to the end. Incredible people and some of his tools are making it my way thanks to my aunt. My favorite one is his Mitutoyo 0-1" mic and he had a custom leather case made for it. Kind of neat. not that I use mics since I am not a mechanic anymore. but it gets prized real estate in the tool box.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 19, 2018)

This was his Mic with the leather case. He worked here at New Holland here in Grand Island NE back when ford owned them. Retired when they were bought out around 93. @Mr. Peet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> The dishwasher I can't fix. It was a week old and his cane handle went through the inner door panel when he fell.



Don't write the dishwasher off yet Jeff!! Good outfit to deal with below, reasonable prices, parts arrive quick, DIY video showing how to replace everything you order. Have ordered parts for the refrigerator, and oven. Refrigerator repair took 10 minutes. Had been trying to get local appliance flunky to work on the Ice Dispenser for 2 years, he'd come out and tinker, say to try it... It was still broke. Says "Oh those motors are expensive!" I didn't care what it cost, I wanted it fixed. Video showed it was so simple my wife could have fixed it. Ordered the part and did it myself.

Oven repair, local factory service man said it would take 7 - 10 days to get the part, (_unacceptable when the oven element burned out the weekend before Thanksgiving_), some ridiculous price quoted. I had parts in 2 days, for half what he'd quoted 'on the part', not to mention another $100+ on service call. Repair took 20 minutes start to finish, video pointed out hidden wire on the element for the thermostat, suggested you just go ahead and pull the stove out, and take the rear cover off, because it was impossible to plug all 3 wires back in with it on. Video was spot on there! Saved a lot of headaches. 

Simply find the model number, plug it into their search field; didn't need the manufacturer or serial number on either of mine.

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

@rocky1 Thanks a bunch I will look into it. That will make her very happy. I appreciate the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello, @Mike1950 I see it says you are a founding member. I just thought I would introduce myself. I am Jeff M and I am here in Nebraska. Training to be a luthier right now but would like to build some chairs as well. Like a nice rocking chair. Anyways just wanted to say Hi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Hello, @Mike1950 I see it says you are a founding member. I just thought I would introduce myself. I am Jeff M and I am here in Nebraska. Training to be a luthier right now but would like to build some chairs as well. Like a nice rocking chair. Anyways just wanted to say Hi.


Really just the resident ol guy that everybody like to pick on- all in good humor though. Repairing chairs can be challenging task. Good luck. Sorry for your and Aunt's loss- sounds like he was quite the guy!!


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Really just the resident ol guy that everybody like to pick on- all in good humor though. Repairing chairs can be challenging task. Good luck. Sorry for your and Aunt's loss- sounds like he was quite the guy!!


Yes sir, Korean vet and all. All he would tell my aunt he ever did was distill water but she found out the truth eventually. Hell of a man. Thank You.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Yes sir, Korean vet and all. All he would tell my aunt he ever did was distill water but she found out the truth eventually. Hell of a man. Thank You.


 Lost my Uncle in 2005- more of a Dad than Uncle. He was quite the character. so I do understand the hole they leave.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

I hear ya

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 20, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Hello, @Mike1950 I see it says you are a founding member...



@Mike1950 founding member is referring to the country

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Mike1950 founding member is referring to the country




watch it pup!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Mike1950 founding member is referring to the country



Dang it!!!! I was 10 minutes late catching up on this thread, that was exactly what I had in mind to say!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 20, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> This was his Mic with the leather case. He worked here at New Holland here in Grand Island NE back when ford owned them. Retired when they were bought out around 93. @Mr. Peet
> 
> View attachment 140154



Thanks Jeff, for clearing that up a bit. I just wasn't following what you were saying.

It is an awesome feeling sometimes just to know you have something that someone you cared about, cared about. Agree with Rocky. Repair clinic .com helped me in a few pinches. Don't have a dish washer but hope to some day.

The tendons line was double meant, joints as in human joints, but meant more toward your doweled joints.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

I got ya @Mr. Peet Thank You! How are you today? All good I hope?


----------

